# mallards- my favorite way.



## black dog (Sep 8, 2003)

Ok, I'm new to the site...thought I'd share this. I don't have this on a recipe card as its been filed in my head for 10 years so I apologize if my instructions are a bit crude. Anyway, give this a shot and the non game eaters will be shocked at the steak-like flavor.

You will need a few duck breasts, a jar of mild jalapenios, a few slices of bacon and some chedder or jack cheese.

Take your mallard (or any duck) breasts, sliced thinly as possible. You have to sort of fillet the fillet if you know what I mean. I can usually get 3 slices per breast...sometimes 2 slices if you have small birds.

Lay a bacon slice down on a cutting board, and lay a slice of your duck breast over the top of it. They will be rolled up, similar to a pig in the blanket. Before rolling up, slice your cheese into thin, small slices that will fit inside the duck breast, place a jalapenio slice in the center and roll the duck, cheese and jalepenio up with the slice of bacon around the outside. Drive a toothpick through it and you are 1/2 way home....

Drop these rolls onto a grill at 5 to 7 min per side (or longer depending on how hot your grill is or how thick the breasts were) or put into the fry pan. Either way, just make sure they are done...but don't turn them into a brick.


----------



## christopher (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks blackdog sounds great. I will try it inthe fall.


----------

